# Almost no Black Riders



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off. 

I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I've given rides to blacks males and females in Orlando area.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd estimate 70% of my passengers are black or hispanic here in DC.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

When I was still an ambassador, I remember a few times having middle aged black couples ask about the service, and then be offered a referral code and say they weren't interested and walk away.

It might just be an age thing, white males were mostly the same. Older single females would be the only ones beyond age 40 to sign up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off.
> 
> I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


No. I'd say equal to % of population, statistic wise. Far better customers too I might add.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

1000 + rides here... Not too many middle aged people overall... But I do remember one black guy in his 50s. Not to stereotype but it's not the demographic uber is shooting for.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Dude you're in SD...come to East New York, Brooklyn! Haven't had a white fare in 7 months....


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I had African American riders...both from DC Area


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

I am an African American female working in Houston and I have NEVER had a passenger that was African American. I have completed 72 trips so far.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm that's difficult to answer since "I don't see color"
JK...probably less than 10% of clients


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Middle aged and black? Some, not many. I have driven male and female both here in L.A.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Since the use of Uber depends on use of an App may want to look at statistics on how many people over 50 regularly use the apps on their smart phones. Or how many of them even know they can put apps on their smart phones. In my experience most of them are just jazzed they figured out texting on their IPhones.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Since the use of Uber depends on use of an App may want to look at statistics on how many people over 50 regularly use the apps on their smart phones. Or how many of them even know they can put apps on their smart phones. In my experience most of them are just jazzed they figured out texting on their IPhones.


LMAO ! I must be a geek...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Very few over 30 of any race in Ft Lauderdale. The very few black customers that I have driven were younger.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

I have only driven for a month and have only had one Biracial 18yr old who just learned about Uber 5mins before the ping. To be honest I only find out about Uber on craigslist, lol. I guess as a race we are behind once again, lol.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> 1000 + rides here... Not too many middle aged people overall... But I do remember one black guy in his 50s. Not to stereotype but it's not the demographic uber is shooting for.


How do you know? You're implying that Uber prefers, say, a fare worth $20 from a 25 year old over the same $20 from a 48 year old? Why would they prefer this?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> How do you know? You're implying that Uber prefers, say, a fare worth $20 from a 25 year old over the same $20 from a 48 year old? Why would they prefer this?


I meant to say that uber prefers tech savvy people. And usually they're not middle aged.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I meant to say that uber prefers tech savvy people. And usually they're not middle aged.


Half of the pax I get are not able to figure out how to locate themselves on a map by using an app with a "locate" button. So half of pax are not too tech savvy, regardless of age.

I think Uber would love to have more Generation X and Baby Boomer customers. I think the reason they have few now is maybe because viral marketing does not work in this age group, plus reluctance to try something new.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

In over a year had exactly 3 black customers!  very unfortunate. 
One of them was middle aged business traveler, male. Another one was female attorney. 
Third one was male in his 20s, stereotypical "thug" looking.

Btw, guess which one started a fight with me?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> In over a year had exactly 3 black customers!  very unfortunate.
> One of them was middle aged business traveler, male. Another one was female attorney.
> Third one was male in his 20s, stereotypical "thug" looking.
> 
> Btw, guess which one started a fight with me?


You always need to watch out for attorneys. You turn around one second and BAM they hit you with that briefcase or umbrella and you will be ****ed up for days. And when you go to sue that attorney, none of their friends want to take your case. AmIright?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

DjTim said:


> You always need to watch out for attorneys. You turn around one second and BAM they hit you with that briefcase or umbrella and you will be ****ed up for days. And when you go to sue that attorney, none of their friends want to take your case. AmIright?


Ummm yea not quite 
She was super nice and gorgeous!


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Since the use of Uber depends on use of an App may want to look at statistics on how many people over 50 regularly use the apps on their smart phones. Or how many of them even know they can put apps on their smart phones. In my experience most of them are just jazzed they figured out texting on their IPhones.


I had an old lady in my car (she was at lease 70), she told me she love uber...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off.
> 
> I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


I can count the number of black riders on one hand. Hardly any Latinos also. White and Asian is 90% of rider base..I get more Indians then blacks. The black riders Iv spoken with are more hesitant of using the service.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Lyft is probably on par with the population percentages. Uber seems much whiter, but still maybe 10%. Lyft was quite popular with the local HBCU during the donation days and then it was probably 50/50. Lyft drivers are probably 40/40/20 (W/B/H)/.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm a way new driver here (under 50 Lyfts, under 20 Ubers). I've actually had more Japanese passengers over the last 3 weeks then any other ethnic group. I haven't had the chance to work a full Friday/Saturday night & morning so no bar kiddies yet.

I guess where I sit during the day is a large Japanese neighborhood. Next group would be indian (non-native american) even from the airport. Then standard caucasian/white. I doubt this falls under what the typical demographics that Uber or Lyft is possibly targeting - marketing is weird right?


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off.
> 
> I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


I am from Minneapolis. From 40 rides I had so far, one young black male only. One biracial girl (accompanied by her mom). About 70% whites, 30% asians.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> In over a year had exactly 3 black customers!  very unfortunate.
> One of them was middle aged business traveler, male. Another one was female attorney.
> Third one was male in his 20s, stereotypical "thug" looking.
> 
> Btw, guess which one started a fight with me?


I would also go with Female Attorney.
I would expect your "thug" to be incredibly chill while riding alone, unless otherwise provoked.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I would also go with Female Attorney.
> I would expect your "thug" to be incredibly chill while riding alone, unless otherwise provoked.


No, stereotype was right this time


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> The black riders Iv spoken with are more hesitant of using the service.


Yes, here in LA, some of my friends who live just south of the 10 freeway / north of Vernon (middle and upper class mostly black neighborhoods) assume that Uber won't pick up down there.

...and judging from a few posts on this forum, seems some won't. Seems sometimes all the neighborhoods are lumped together as "bad". Or people still judge street names by 90s rap songs.

There aren't many drivers down there, but those who know, in my experience - clean up as most people have to take long trips out of the area to go to our chi-chi spots and are so happy for a reliable ride they tip (*until the driver embarrasses them by refusing it and they never try again, of course. *)

I always feel like I'm doing a magic trick when I pull out my phone and I'm like "wait...watch! Someone will eventually show up!"


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had some mostly black females. 

But I'm from LA and the prime areas tend to be the beach cities which tend to be mostly white. 

When I drive in Hollywood and downtown the crowd is a lot more diverse. 

I don't hang in the beach areas very long cuz driving just white people around gets really dull. 

Im sure it has more to do with the areas you work


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Yes, here in LA, some of my friends who live just south of the 10 freeway / north of Vernon (middle and upper class mostly black neighborhoods) assume that Uber won't pick up down there.
> 
> ...and judging from a few posts on this forum, seems some won't. Seems sometimes all the neighborhoods are lumped together as "bad". Or people still judge street names by 90s rap songs.


Lol I used to live around that area

But ya I'll do rides in "the hood" from time to time but I HATE when they make me wait.

I've cancelled rides after arriving cuz they had me sitting there on some seedy looking street. Even after it took me like 20 minutes to get there cuz I'm sure nobody else wanted to go to that neighborhood.

Peace. Im out.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Lol I used to live around that area
> 
> But ya I'll do rides in "the hood" from time to time but I HATE when they make me wait.
> 
> ...


Why would drive 20 minutes to pick up somebody?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Why would drive 20 minutes to pick up somebody?


It was on the way back to where I wanted to be duhhhhh


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> It duhhhhh


Why duhhhhh? It was a reasonable question and if it was on the way back to where you wanted to be....did you actually drive 20 minutes to pick up somebody or did you just accept the fare because it was convenient to where you were going anyway?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Well. It was a combination of 2 things. 

A. It was on the way to where I was going already 
B. People who live in the hood usually order an Uber on a Friday night to leave the hood which tends to equal a good fare and usually take me to 1 of 3 ideal locations. 

But if these hoes ain't done getting hoochied up by the time I get there im not hanging around asking to get shot.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

driveLA said:


> It was on the way back to where I wanted to be duhhhhh


Duhh...lol...it's gas/time. You might of gotten a pax that would have paid your trip back


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Duuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> duhhhhh





driveLA said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuh


That's quite an extensive vocabulary you have. Perhaps you can tack on some more references to "hoes" and "hoochied up" just to help convey a complete thought.


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

There are many factors why you don't encounter a lot of black riders. We are 12-14% of the population. You need a debit/credit card which a lot of people in impoverished situations don't have, you need a smart phone, and a lot of times no one in is the immediate area.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I have black passengers and all sorts of races. Is there a Black neighborhood in San Diego? I'm from Chicago.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber is most popular with the younger crowd who love to play with there cell phones and apps. I'm in San Diego too.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> I am an African American female working in Houston and I have NEVER had a passenger that was African American. I have completed 72 trips so far.


How are you african american? were you born in Africa? Have you ever been there? What entitles you to be called 'African'-American? You're just black and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off.
> 
> I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


Black guy here! I'm in DC better known as "chocolate city" it's all black over here!


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

As a 40 year old driver in la, I agree that black people rarely use uber in my experience. I've been driving for three months and have had four black passengers. I know why personally we as a group don't trust the idea of riding with a stranger and woul rather get a ride from a friend family member or take public transportation. I've ask many friends and family and only a few even know about ride sharing services.
Btw,I've had exactly two Hispanic riders in that same time period.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Next step to call uber rasist, stop will you ! I cudnt care less about who is the pax unless they rude or annoying, and it happens twice, both been black, but I dont make a asumtions about it, I've been born in ISSR where all people been brothers , at least I been thinking like that ... Can't wonder why after any ride with them my rating skyrocketing down ....,


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

300 rides deep and maybe 6 -8 middle age black riders ( about 35 under 30) I noted that early on. I took a Uber the other day I could see the surprise in the driver's eyes! LOL I am in Atlanta. I don't think it is Uber. Like it was referenced before it is about tech savvy people.

I make my living from using a ton of tech. I am comfortable with it and using apps to make my money, so why not use it to get around town. Between me and my daughter we use Uber 6-10 times a month.


----------



## bigprttygrlswag (Oct 11, 2014)

Fairly new driver in Houston. I've had a few and all pleasant.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I make it a rule to only pick up elderly Asian men. When I do a pick up and the Pax isn't an elderly Asian man, I wait until they reach my car, I quickly lock the door and speed away tooting my horn. I then start the ride and drive to the airport without anyone in my car. After getting to the airport, I stop the ride and rate the ghost passenger a five and then I go back online looking for only elderly Asian men. I repeat the process all day and night until I get bored and go home. I have noticed my rating slipping a bit lately.....Maybe I need to get some water and candy to toss out the window as I speed away from the non elderly Asian men passenger wannabes.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I'd estimate 70% of my passengers are black or hispanic here in DC.


How is this possible? I've done over 700 rides and only like 6 of those rides were blacks..like 1 asian and 2 indians...not the spear chuckling feather indians, the red dotted kinds...where do you drive, SouthEast DC?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Since the use of Uber depends on use of an App may want to look at statistics on how many people over 50 regularly use the apps on their smart phones. Or how many of them even know they can put apps on their smart phones. In my experience most of them are just jazzed they figured out texting on their IPhones.


I don't know about that. I am 50 years old. I have been on the cutting edge of technology for more than 20 years. My employer's pervasive lab showcased smart refrigerators and medicine cabinets long before the millennials attended a prom  . It is not as if smart phone technology was developed by a 20-year-old who remained 20. The adoption rate (55% in my age group ) tracks along with career type and adoption rate.

But I do know black makes remain underrepresented in the IT sector, which seems to be the majority of E-hail adopters. I think my industry has not been widely successful in attracting African Americans, particularly males. 
Additionally, schools and parents have not been widely successful in persuading them to pursue STEM. I have seen an uptick in females, and a considerable increase in African males, not so much African American males.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Half of the pax I get are not able to figure out how to locate themselves on a map by using an app with a "locate" button. So half of pax are not too tech savvy, regardless of age.
> 
> I think Uber would love to have more Generation X and Baby Boomer customers. I think the reason they have few now is maybe because viral marketing does not work in this age group, plus reluctance to try something new.


I don't know, I think it may be that we tend to have more cars. My generation has not been hammered with global warming guilt  additionally, my generation is not as prone to hit the bars until 2 AM and need a ride home. If we are going out partying, we tend to plan ahead, and most likely reserve a car. I would say the average age of our clients requesting evening service is at least late 40s. Keep in mind, most of us have had careers, and raised kids. We learned(usually the hard way) that planning ahead provided more stability,and was less costly. We just have a decade or two more experience in that. I don't prefer to do anything last minute: I don't have to, so I try to avoid it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone think the credit card requirement may have an affect on the number of black riders? I know when I drove a cab that most of my black customers used cash for their fares. Perhaps those with credit cards generally choose to take their own cars rather than waiting for cabs/Uber that may not service their areas as comprehensively as some other neighborhoods.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greg said:


> Next step to call uber rasist, stop will you !


Ermm.... stop what, exactly? I don't see any evidence of racist comments here.

Some people in this country see/hear a discussion about minorities and instantly hit the panic button. "Oh no! We can't discuss race or it'll be racist". This knee jerk reaction serves no purpose, except to limit communication. Which is bad.

I am a black male and am interested in why my race is under-represented among Uber pax in my city. Discussing race and the differences seen in each one <> being racist.



> I cudnt care less about who is the pax unless they rude or annoying


Nobody serious on here has said they do care. I don't see what your point is.



> both been black and i I dont make a asumtions about it


Good for you. You shouldn't.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Ermm.... stop what, exactly? I don't see any evidence of racist comments here.
> 
> Some people in this country see/hear a discussion about minorities and instantly hit the panic button. "Oh no! We can't discuss race or it'll be racist". This knee jerk reaction serves no purpose, except to limit communication. Which is bad.
> 
> ...


Well said elelegido! I've been fortunate to work in a VERY diverse environment, as part of a globalization team. We openly discuss race, religion, you name it - we've discussed it! One of my funniest memories is of when one of my black peers (African American versus African - newflash to the earlier poster 'Bully'-there really is a difference, culturally) was the diversity 'leader' (our company recruited someone each year to give the standard training). Well he had all the standard PowerPoint talking points, complete with a big pie chart showing the diversity of our customers, and the diversity of our employees. When he tot to the Gay/Lesbian chart, and I asked him "so - specifically, how are we supposed to design and market new hardware specifically to a lesbian? Or a black man? Do we say "hey - we have a special server running a special OS just for you? Do we just bring lesbians or blacks to the sales call? How does this work?" My friend pointed his finger at me and said "silence, white girl, let me finish my presentation, before I forget what they told me to say!" There was ONE WHITE guy in the entire room (even though he was reflected as the majority on ths pie chart) he asked "hey, I'm feeling a little lonely here - where's my chart -and who ate most of MY slice of this pie?" Rudy told him "you have to wait until you are over 50, then you can be an OLD white guy and then you get a special piece of pie!!" Seriously, my company's target market is the business world, the diversity in marketing stick has become perfunctory it provides comedic relief!

I think most people are fairly balanced in our multicultural world, but are naturally curious about why their own "kind" seems to be missing . One of the FEW American black guys I work with said he is an anomaly at family gatherings. Not ONE of his relatives pursued a career in science or technology. It also means everyone comes to him for ALL technical advice regardless of the subject! I think we have spent a lot of time recruiting young girls, but not enough trying to attract young males, and particularly young black males. But we do seem to have more African, British, and in my area, even a few Egyptian black males on staff than "American" blacks. 
I do think that explains a lot of the hired car ridership, especially if you are in a tech town like SD. We don't get many black passengers with our "black car" service (no pun intended).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well said elelegido! I've been fortunate to work in a VERY diverse environment, as part of a globalization team. We openly discuss race, religion, you name it - we've discussed it! One of my funniest memories is of when one of my black peers (African American versus African - newflash to the earlier poster 'Bully'-there really is a difference, culturally) was the diversity 'leader' (our company recruited someone each year to give the standard training). Well he had all the standard PowerPoint talking points, complete with a big pie chart showing the diversity of our customers, and the diversity of our employees. When he tot to the Gay/Lesbian chart, and I asked him "so - specifically, how are we supposed to design and market new hardware specifically to a lesbian? Or a black man? Do we say "hey - we have a special server running a special OS just for you? Do we just bring lesbians or blacks to the sales call? How does this work?" My friend pointed his finger at me and said "silence, white girl, let me finish my presentation, before I forget what they told me to say!" There was ONE WHITE guy in the entire room (even though he was reflected as the majority on ths pie chart) he asked "hey, I'm feeling a little lonely here - where's my chart -and who ate most of MY slice of this pie?" Rudy told him "you have to wait until you are over 50, then you can be an OLD white guy and then you get a special piece of pie!!" Seriously, my company's target market is the business world, the diversity in marketing stick has become perfunctory it provides comedic relief!
> 
> I think most people are fairly balanced in our multicultural world, but are naturally curious about why their own "kind" seems to be missing . One of the FEW American black guys I work with said he is an anomaly at family gatherings. Not ONE of his relatives pursued a career in science or technology. It also means everyone comes to him for ALL technical advice regardless of the subject! I think we have spent a lot of time recruiting young girls, but not enough trying to attract young males, and particularly young black males. But we do seem to have more African, British, and in my area, even a few Egyptian black males on staff than "American" blacks.
> I do think that explains a lot of the hired car ridership, especially if you are in a tech town like SD. We don't get many black passengers with our "black car" service (no pun intended).


Who knows why it is. Some companies do market to minority groups; maybe Uber should do this as it'd mean more earnings for us.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Who knows why it is. Some companies do market to minority groups; maybe Uber should do this as it'd mean more earnings for us.


They target social media users. Are there black social media networks in your area? If so, you could try targeting them on your own, a lot of drivers do that, promoting with their discount codes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They target social media users. Are there black social media networks in your area? If so, you could try targeting them on your own, a lot of drivers do that, promoting with their discount codes.


Yeah, I have been thinking about ways to increase my earnings through referrals. I'm going to try some online marketing and see what happens.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

look for IT company 'intern' networks. They are likely college seniors, so a little grown up, even better target "global" interns, or employees, they tend to rely on public transportation, or hired cars, since they are not from the area.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Out of 400+ fares, I've probably given 5 African Americans rides.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive done nearly 450 rides in Charleston. Charleston is 35% black, but out of that 450 rides, Ive only had 5 black people. Yesterday was first time I seen a black male use uber that was really dressed nicely in a suit. I also had a pick up from the projects off Rutledge near the neck area where a THUG got in my car but he was super nice. 

What surprises me more is very few black college students use Uber. I am not sure why this is the deal but it seems to be that way in Charleston Market.


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Funny after posting in here about this topic I had two black passengers asked if I get a lot of black passengers...lol. He claimed he traveled the us alot and always takes uber.


----------



## Gwen (Oct 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I am a middle aged black male. I've done well over a thousand trips on Uber and Lyft and have never given a ride to another middle aged black male. Ever. I've had a few younger black passengers, but I could count them without having to take my shoes off.
> 
> I drive in San Diego. Is this the same all over the US?


 I agree with you. I drive in Maryland. I have only been driving for about two weeks and I may have served one black guy. For the most part they are white. Why do you think that is???


----------



## Gwen (Oct 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Ive done nearly 450 rides in Charleston. Charleston is 35% black, but out of that 450 rides, Ive only had 5 black people. Yesterday was first time I seen a black male use uber that was really dressed nicely in a suit. I also had a pick up from the projects off Rutledge near the neck area where a THUG got in my car but he was super nice.
> 
> What surprises me more is very few black college students use Uber. I am not sure why this is the deal but it seems to be that way in Charleston Market.


 I find this to be very unsual that hardly any black people ride uber. What do you think that is


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Gwen said:


> I find this to be very unsual that hardly any black people ride uber. What do you think that is


Its very possible that many of them are not tech savvy or they are used to status quo, calling cab for a ride.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I can count the number of black riders I've had on two hands....and I'm here in Atlanta...go figure..lol!


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a gay male. I'm also very active in the gun rights movement. Consequently, most of my friends are either gun guys or gay guys. With both those groups, I almost never hear any racist comments. Gays are too liberal and gun people are too politically sensitive. I've heard more racist comments from passengers in my past 8 weeks driving for Uber than I've heard from my friends in the 8 years beforehand. Drunks are the worst. "We left the bar because it got 'dark' in there." "We don't go to that bar anymore on Thursdays because it's ghetto." "It's great to finally get an American (white) driver, not a curry eater". Etc. I've given rides to black passengers. Like my other passengers, they tend to be under 40 and middle/upper class.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

I am in Miami, most are white or Hispanic. A lot of gays in South Beach and Wilton Manors.


----------



## femaledriver (Nov 9, 2014)

Driving in San Diego, Riverside and Palm Springs, with 73 rides, I have had one Black passenger.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

It gets interesting here - There is numerous of black drivers here in Charleston, but very few riders. 

My father who also uses Uber said he has gotten black driver and she was awesome compared to when he rides cab and their drivers do not care if the car is dirty and many other thing.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Uber is very popular with both blacks and whites in Atlanta.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Brady said:


> I'm a gay male. I'm also very active in the gun rights movement. Consequently, most of my friends are either gun guys or gay guys. With both those groups, I almost never hear any racist comments. Gays are too liberal and gun people are too politically sensitive. I've heard more racist comments from passengers in my past 8 weeks driving for Uber than I've heard from my friends in the 8 years beforehand. Drunks are the worst. "We left the bar because it got 'dark' in there." "We don't go to that bar anymore on Thursdays because it's ghetto." "It's great to finally get an American (white) driver, not a curry eater". Etc. I've given rides to black passengers. Like my other passengers, they tend to be under 40 and middle/upper class.


Gays, guns and ammo? Are you from Texas? Lol!!!

Ok, funny story (to me, anyway) 
Many years ago I attended a KKK rally in Indy, to protest with some other students. The gays were all over with kazoos , chanting standard "we're here...." Well I was with a predominantly black group, and one of them yelled out "Jesus , I wish those fa**ots" would choke on those damned kazoos"!!!! The group cheered. I, as a young white female was a bit amused by the irony. (But those damned kazoos really were annoying!!!)


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Forgot to add that I drove 4 black guys on Nov. 1. I was shocked, lol. Come to find out they were professional soccer players. Two were from Africa, one from Jamaica, fourth unknown. The guy who requested me was the 2011 Ivy League Player of the year! Who I might add was very easy on the eyes, lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Let's face it..ubers rider base is primarily white, under 35 and has some level of higher education.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I drive all over the Los Angeles area about 3 to 4 times a week (at least 4 hours) mainly in Pasadena, Glendale, Burbank, west Hollywood, downtown LA and the beach cities........Ive had black riders just about EVERY single time I've driven.....but none from any of the beach cities


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

You obviously didnt work the BET awards in Hollywood a few months back. That was all I got: middle aged black men.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had a few, but they aren't very common, usually a college aged guy or just out and some of his white friends. There are a few 20 something black females around here who occasionally use it to get to work.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

One of my fav pax is black man and manager of a restaurant. Coolest $24 fare I get


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> In over a year had exactly 3 black customers!  very unfortunate.
> One of them was middle aged business traveler, male. Another one was female attorney.
> Third one was male in his 20s, stereotypical "thug" looking.
> 
> Btw, guess which one started a fight with me?


Female


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

African americans are rare here, for me at least, pick up mostly whites between Students and 40's. Do get my share of hispanics and other minorities from the colleges


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Why this discussion exists is way beyond.. mind blowing...


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Only picked up 1 black guy since I been driving...being that I'm black I was kinda excited...lol! he was an asshole though...


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> Only picked up 1 black guy since I been driving...being that I'm black I was kinda excited...lol! he was an asshole though...


If you are driving UberBlack it would be
black on black on black crime


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

I have had multiple black females and black men. It might be more economics and being tied into tech.


----------

